
German Engineering Yields New Warship That Isn’t Fit for Sea - tedsuo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/german-engineering-yields-new-warship-that-isnt-fit-for-sea-1515753000
======
tedsuo
For those without a WSJ account:
[http://archive.is/PZ4YB](http://archive.is/PZ4YB)

